# Council Pick Ups



## ledgenko (28/1/12)

I am a fan of these things .. not sure how much they have spread across Aust .. but awesome for the scavenger / hoarders ... but seriously.. WTF ... is with people who go through your pile and make a mess of it ?? Bloody disgraceful .. also those bastards who just go around cutting power cables so working machines are rendered useless ... more damn land fill ... and the best as yet people who scavenge at night under torch light ?? 


Yes ... a rant ... but fridges, kegs and other pieces of brewing equipment always seems to be picked up before I ge to ransack these piles !!! BAASTARDS ... 


I am not sure if it is just because it annoys the shit out of me that people make a mess of my front yard or they don't have the balls to do it during the day !!!! 


RANT complete !!!


----------



## NickB (28/1/12)

I put an old drier and BBQ out for our last collection. Within 10 minutes some old crusty dude in a clapped-out ute had them loaded on and was speeding off down the street....!

I did manage to score some old chemical drums (one is now my party keg setup) and a 10L Stainless Urn (works!) which will become my new heat exchanger when I upgrade from the current HERMS!

Cheers


----------



## Maheel (28/1/12)

ledgenko said:


> I am not sure if it is just because it annoys the shit out of me that people make a mess of my front yard or they don't have the balls to do it during the day !!!!



i always just ad my pile to the neighbors at night, then no mess on my yard :lol: 

i noticed it was on in the Carindale / Coorparroo area in BNE this week, all the scrap metal sea gulls where getting around


----------



## dave_h (28/1/12)

I think they are great, reusing is better than recycling.

I did read that the police/council can actually charge you for theft if they so desire. It sounds crazy but it actually belongs to the council.


----------



## Asha05 (28/1/12)

Last year in my council area, a guy took a vacuum cleaner and the police arrested him. Until everyone kicked up a stink, they didnt press charges...


----------



## manticle (28/1/12)

Only downside is when people decide to add their hard rubbish to our pile (we live on a corner block so often someone will create a new hard rubbish pile on the other sire so we have two). If they were even slightly neat, it would be OK but a lot of it is just dumping shit all over the place haphazard like.

I love it when people take stuff we are throwing out -recycled, less of a pain for us, etc. I often do it when it's not hard rubbish time and am glad to see the stuff disappear after a day or so. I have also grabbed a couple of worthwile things from other piles.

Don't make a mess of it, don't be noisy and it's not a problem.


----------



## Asha05 (28/1/12)

Its quite a sight when all the S**t shoppers are out in there vans with trailers...You know who the dedicated ones are because they have the head mounted lights on...So both hands are free to search through your crap at night...!


----------



## Fish13 (28/1/12)

cmy mate does it! last time he turned it in. $600 back in his pocket

still good bargains to be had. scored my fishing net that way


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (28/1/12)

fish13 said:


> cmy mate does it! last time he turned it in. $600 back in his pocket
> 
> still good bargains to be had. scored my fishing net that way


Better I found my wife, and she is worth more than $600, I win. :lol: 
Nev


----------



## wombil (28/1/12)

Seen one bloke in Stanley Road I think.Had table and chairs out,must have been good stuff as he put a tarp over it.


----------



## Fish13 (28/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Better I found my wife, and she is worth more than $600, I win. :lol:
> Nev



i dunno mate. sometimes they get thrown out for a reason


h34r:


----------



## bum (28/1/12)

Bastards around my area drive around cutting the power cables off electrical devices.


----------



## Spork (28/1/12)

I always feel inadequate when people go thropugh my pile, and nothing is good enough for them to take. 
Scored a pitchfork (metal head only, no handle) and 2 x 1/2 rolls of house wiring (one 2 core and a roll of earth wire) from one neighbour's pile last time. He also had about 1/2 dozen milk crates (brew stand?) but I didn't want to empty them out and make a mess so I left them. If I had a bigger car (station wagon) I'd have scored a couple of spare wheelbarrows too.


----------



## bignath (28/1/12)

manticle said:


> I often do it when it's not hard rubbish time and am glad to see the stuff disappear after a day or so.



Yeah me too. I had a slimline fridge in my shed that used to house bottled stock and yeasts etc... But the bloody thing never turned off due to needing a regas, and it must have been costing me a fortune. 

Put it out on the end of my driveway and later that day some dude from up the street who turned out to be a fridgie, grabbed it. Told him about its problems and he wasnt fussed. Probably got it regassed for nothing. I didnt really need the fridge anyway so it was a win win situation.


----------



## bung89 (28/1/12)

One of my favourite weeks of the year. 
I still remember riding round with my mates when I was a kid scavenging parts for our bikes and cubby houses and whatever else we wanted to build.
We used to call it scabfest. 
Got some pretty sweet stuff in the last few years as well.


----------



## DU99 (28/1/12)

we had our road recently resurfaced and the council put sign's up,someone flogged the sign's,few week's later in the local paper was a story that they caught him and fined over the theft....


----------



## bum (28/1/12)

I heard this guy once robbed a bank and got caught and was sent to jail.

Someone's gonna get a bargain!


----------



## DU99 (28/1/12)

:icon_offtopic: funny part about mine they guy wasn't a local,lived in lilydale


----------



## bum (28/1/12)

HIYO!!!


----------



## paul (28/1/12)

Whenever I get new furniture I just put the old stuff out the front and its gone within a few hours. 

I had an old fridge and oven to get rid of the other day and rang a bloke that had an advert on the gumtree website. He was there in less than an hour. I've seen him driving around before when there is rubbish out and he picks up anything metal. I think that scrap metal is about $200 tonne. At a guess he would make at least $400 every week just by driving around after work and picking up fridges, washing machines etc.


----------



## TidalPete (28/1/12)

Sadly, in it's infinite wisdom(?), the Sunshine Coast Regional Council has ceased doing the annual pickup day. This initially brought sighs of relief from many ratepayers tired of seeing the footpaths littered with shit until they realised that the scrapping of pickup day brought extra $$$$'s to the Council as we all now have to pay exorbitant dumping fees to get rid of our old white goods, etc.
My (two-chair) beer garden owes it's existance to pickup days long gone. If you are lucky enough to still have a pickup day then be happy!  



TP


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/1/12)

years ago when I lived in a share house in a fairly well-to-do area we scored heaps of awesome shit. Recliners, 4 seater couch, hammock, a few rugs, some free weights.. furnished the entire house and put our ratty old furniture out for collection instead.


----------



## bignath (28/1/12)

My council doesn't do hard rubbish collection days. It sucks balls.....Our dumping fees are well and truly fucked. We're talking about $45 or thereabouts to dump a full dual cab tray worth of shit....

The people that work at the dump are furious about the fees. They have to deal with everyone's reactions each time they go to work, and they agree, the rates are way overpriced. 

People are gonna start doing "hard collection days" by themselves if they keep going up....  

My parents live in souther suburbs of RAdelaide and they seem to have one every time i go up there. 

Last find was a birko over the side immersion element...


----------



## Yob (28/1/12)

recentish pick up when I went to collect some tallies off Wolfy... nice area for HR day.




I miss HR in my local area but seem to be able to get enough steel for my builds from the kerb still... currently building a 6ft gate from a bed frame and some steel framed tables


----------



## philmud (28/1/12)

I live in Footscray - Maribyrnong council dont have a designated day/week, but you can phone them and arrange pne pick up per year. It's kind of redundant anyway because shit you leave on the nature strip lasts a good 5 minutes before someone yoinks it. I left a kids wading pool (hard plastic) a few weeks ago and I think someone's GPS beeper went off because 10 minutes later it was gone. No worries, but the pricks left the rest of the hard rubbish strewn across the nature strip. I think I'll set a rabbit trap next time.


----------



## hsb (28/1/12)

dave_h said:


> I think they are great, reusing is better than recycling.
> 
> I did read that the police/council can actually charge you for theft if they so desire. It sounds crazy but it actually belongs to the council.


I hate the vultures we get with their vans/flashlights making a mess of everything and stealing all the good stuff. Kills the normal re-use by the neighbourhood and kills my chances of spotting something useful. You've spoilt pickup fest ye buggers. 

Mining it all for commercial gain seems more like theft to me but I'm just bitter because they always, without fail, make a total mess of your neat pile of stuff, leaving it strewn everywhere for me to clean up once the council have been.


----------



## edschache (28/1/12)

NickB said:


> I put an old drier and BBQ out for our last collection. Within 10 minutes some old crusty dude in a clapped-out ute had them loaded on and was speeding off down the street....!



nothing wrong with crusty dudes in clapped-out utes trawling through council tossout. More productive when you have a trailer too. Next time can you clean the BBQ for me first mate.


----------



## ekul (28/1/12)

Wasn't HR day but i scored a 50" flat screen tv the other day on the side of the road. The guy said it worked and surprisingly it did. So now i got a massive flatscreen in the man cave


----------



## NickB (28/1/12)

ekul, I hate you!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/1/12)

It's probably cursed.


----------



## bum (28/1/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> It's probably cursed.


Only plays Home And Away.


----------



## brettprevans (28/1/12)

Had one recently. Chucked out a broken dishwashed. Less than 1 day ut had gone. Lol, its brojen douches. I even wrote broken/dead on it. Soneone took draws from a chest of draws. Th chest wasnt thete but they took thep draws. I got pissed when sone fuckers messed up the pile. 

Bugger that its ilegal to scavenge but there r reasons.


----------



## Batz (28/1/12)

Big Nath said:


> My council doesn't do hard rubbish collection days. It sucks balls.....Our dumping fees are well and truly fucked. We're talking about $45 or thereabouts to dump a full dual cab tray worth of shit....
> 
> The people that work at the dump are furious about the fees. They have to deal with everyone's reactions each time they go to work, and they agree, the rates are way overpriced.
> 
> ...




My council tip allowed a rate payer to dump white goods for free as the steel was recycled, that was 4 years ago. Then they started charging $15.00 per refrigerator or freezer because this money was to be used to pay someone to de-gas the appliance and no CFC's would escape into our atmosphere. I didn't like it as I had to chuck three fridges in as many months, but I took it as we all know it's the best thing to do.
Now I have found out that to this day they still run the things over with a dozer and dump them in the scrap steel. NO Degassing at all. :angry: 

Batz


----------



## DUANNE (28/1/12)

in city of whittlesea we dont have a designated pick up day but can call a couple of times a year for pick ups. ive put plenty of stuff out but have never had to make the phone call yet because it always dissapears within a day. the best was putting out a couch and three young blokes came and grabbed it and walked it down to the local skatre park about a k down the road.


----------



## pk.sax (28/1/12)

When I shared a house with a couple of mates we found a near pristine 3 seater by the road. Weren't really sure if they were actually chucking it out or airing it, needlessly tried the bell, got no answer and it goat loaded on top of my car, held on by one person each side, crossed the train lines and got moved between 2 places before someone put dibs on it when we all moved out. It's still there I reckon. Heavy bugger.
Haven't seen hard waste up here though. I was even told that the tip doesn't allow people to scavenge stuff anymore over here. Some Queensland thing?


----------



## brettprevans (28/1/12)

BEERHOG said:


> in city of whittlesea we dont have a designated pick up day but can call a couple of times a year for pick ups. ive put plenty of stuff out but have never had to make the phone call yet because it always dissapears within a day. the best was putting out a couch and three young blokes came and grabbed it and walked it down to the local skatre park about a k down the road.


Most councils in victoria give u 2 hard rubbish pick uos a year. U calk em up telk wm which week u want them to pick up and tbey come and get it. Its great. But im sure our fees.are a bit higher


----------



## altstart (28/1/12)

Batz said:


> My council tip allowed a rate payer to dump white goods for free as the steel was recycled, that was 4 years ago. Then they started charging $15.00 per refrigerator or freezer because this money was to be used to pay someone to de-gas the appliance and no CFC's would escape into our atmosphere. I didn't like it as I had to chuck three fridges in as many months, but I took it as we all know it's the best thing to do.
> Now I have found out that to this day they still run the things over with a dozer and dump them in the scrap steel. NO Degassing at all. :angry:
> 
> Batz



That is totally illegal and in direct contravention of the Kyoto protocols to which Australia is bound.
Cheers Altstart


----------



## benno1973 (29/1/12)

My neighbour left some kids scooters and bikes on the front verge, which we quickly nabbed for our own kids. I just assumed that his kids had grown out of them. Wasn't till a few days later that we found out that his kids had been riding their scooters up and down the driveway and had forgotten to put them away. He was such a nice guy about it that he wouldn't hear of us returning the scooters, so we gave him a bottle of wine and the kids some presents.

Anyway, I'm a big advocate of scrounging through hard rubbish.


----------



## ledgenko (29/1/12)

I am a massive fan of the council pick up ... just the mess that gets created ... Last night ... they came a scroungin .... (I left the G out on purpose - 1 ... it makes Scroungin sound nasty and dirty and 2 .. well I have never found a clitorous .. but never mind) ... made a huge mess of cassette tapes ... took the cases but left tape like Anne Murray behind .. what were they thinking???) .. took the antique 130 yr old french doors away faster than I could have put them down ... poured out the contents of a fish tank - excluding dead fish !!! and threw streamers across the yard !! 

It is just a PITA ... I scavenge with the best of them ... but at least keep it neat peeps .. don't ruin it for all of us ... and please in future .. leave full beer kegs out with gas and quality craft beer not that VB shit !!! thanks OBH .. 4 kegs .. Yeah !!!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (29/1/12)

ledgenko said:


> I am a massive fan of the council pick up ... just the mess that gets created ... Last night ... they came a scroungin .... (I left the G out on purpose - 1 ... it makes Scroungin sound nasty and dirty and 2 .. well I have never found a clitorous .. but never mind) ... made a huge mess of cassette tapes ... took the cases but left tape like Anne Murray behind .. what were they thinking???) .. took the antique 130 yr old french doors away faster than I could have put them down ... poured out the contents of a fish tank - excluding dead fish !!! and threw streamers across the yard !!
> 
> It is just a PITA ... I scavenge with the best of them ... but at least keep it neat peeps .. don't ruin it for all of us ... and please in future .. leave full beer kegs out with gas and quality craft beer not that VB shit !!! thanks OBH .. 4 kegs .. Yeah !!!


What need do you have for another clitorus ?
Nev


----------



## bum (29/1/12)

He certainly has more than enough periods already, anyway.


----------



## jimmyjack (29/1/12)

My wife and i put crap out and then watch from our blinds and die laughing at the crap people take. I had a newish style hot water heater someone snapped up within 30 minutes of putting out. It definately did not have any copper in it. I also put a stripped out Washing machine. I stripped the motor cause I thought I could use it for a mill later.


----------



## Mattress (29/1/12)

Our local council (they call themselves a local government but really, they're not much more than a council) doesn't provide a hard rubbish pick up and charge lots to take it to the tip. - $50.00 per tv or computer monitor.

Most people take their crap and dump it at the charity bin at the local shops. The bins overflow and people keep just piling it up on the footpath.

They've had to bring in exemptions from tip fees for charities as they have to take everyone else's crap to the dump, and they are also talking about employing people to monitor the charity bins and fine people who put stuff there that they don't consider to be a high enough quality for charities.

Would be a lot easier for everyone if they had an annual hard rubbish day in my opinion.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (29/1/12)

The Redland Shire City Council has never done Curb-Side Pickup to my knowledge. By the time i nosey on over to the Brisbane City Council side all the good stuff is usually taken <_< 

Although i have found a perfectly good flat basketball and a half eaten banana h34r:


----------



## ledgenko (29/1/12)

Thanks BUM ... always a pleasure dealing with you and PMT ... LOL ...

Nev ... Do I continue to avoid meeting you ? maybe for a reason 


PMSL ... 

I picked up a 6 ft 6 thruster surfboard from Scarborough last week .... wife still saying I brought it ... needless to say I would never buy a short board again .. considering that the real surfing is on a long board .... YEP Old guys RULE !! 

Matt


----------



## ledgenko (31/1/12)

Went out on the search last night ... hoping to catch the elusive Power cable cutter in action ... long story short ... put something out electrical (fridge , washing machine, dryer, microwave or anything with a power cable) and this old dude cuts the cable making it useless... It does not matter if your put a sign on it saying it is totally functional... I have even Test and tagged a microwave that was 6 months old .... he still cut the cable ... Bastard !!! 


Anyway picked u a small can fridge ... works a treat .. not sure how I can use it in brewing so .... I will take a pic tomorrow and load it .. anyone interested ... just PM me ... I also have a pluto gun ... PM me again with an offer ... 


Matt


----------



## booargy (31/1/12)

if you have a neighbour you don't like get a heap of porn and dump it out the front of their house. or move their rubbish in front of another house.


----------



## petesbrew (31/1/12)

I've been driving slowly past the latest batch of shitpiles, looking for another guitar or some old stereo speakers for the backyard.
No luck just yet, but there was a bottle tree across the road.


----------



## DU99 (31/1/12)

the power cable cutter's are scum of the earth.best thing i have got was a double futon asked the people,my daughter has it at her place


----------



## MetalRooster (31/1/12)

Council pickup was the reason I got into brewing. Found a complete starter kit, and I mean complete... all ingredients and equipment. Never been used. Needless to say I threw out the ingredients and bought stuff from the LHBS for the first brew. Most of that equipment is gone now, but I still use the big long plastic spoon 

Also scored a BBQ that was in fairly good nick. $100 spent and a good clean later and I had myself a 4 burner.

Not to mention my girlfriend at the time who was off to uni and managed to furnish her house with a lot of stuff. Gott love Sydney's Northen Beaches... a lot of rich people throwing out perfectly good stuff.


----------



## sinkas (31/1/12)

So why do people cut off the cords? I thgoguht you only did that if the items was rooted or unsafe, but to drive around doing it, what are the bloody angry RSL members?
The council pickup used to be a bit of fun, and an oppertunity to pick up somethign that you might not have otherwise even realised was available, but these days the gyppos with Porsche Cayanne pulling massive trailier and an army of people with little cb radios, just horrid oppertunism


----------



## argon (31/1/12)

Started this thread about this time last year with links to the Brisbane pickup dates.

Kerbside Collection / Council Pickup, Free gear and where it's happening

So far my keg fridge and lager fridge are from kerbside pickup


----------



## Liam_snorkel (31/1/12)

Nice one.

Brisbane dates for 2011-2012:

south side
north side


----------



## bum (31/1/12)

sinkas said:


> So why do people cut off the cords? I thgoguht you only did that if the items was rooted or unsafe, but to drive around doing it, what are the bloody angry RSL members?


As far as I can work out they must use them for something. But why so many? And varying lengths and types (2 pin, 3 pin)? Looks way dodgy.


----------



## Lachlan (31/1/12)

They cut the power cords to strip the copper out and sell.


----------



## Fish13 (31/1/12)

they strip them for the copper and get coin for it. they also take brass and stainless steel


----------



## komodo (31/1/12)

I helped some bloke take all the metal from my heap last year. Were allowed 2 cubic meters (most people dump a bit more than that too) I probably had near 4 by the time he came and too all the metal and crap I was down to about 1 so I had more room for more crap. 
Scrap metal is worth SFA - my time is worth more than the time it takes me to load it into the trailer to take it too work to the scrap bin. 

What pisses me off is people illegally dump stuff in the parks and on the side of quiet roads. But I get why they do it. $50 to take a load of green waste that they mulch up and then sell back to people as garden mulch!
Then things like sump oil - no wonder people dump it down drains into water ways - you'd think you had the ******* plague when you try find somewhere to legally dispose of it. Then if you do find somewhere they will only take 5-20L at a time or they want to tear you a new arse hole to get rid of it. 
I have about 20 good mother boards down stairs - Im sure there is somewhere they employ disabled/homeless people to recycle components but try find them? Fucked if I know where they are. I hear about them on TV but no one seems to know how to get in contact with them - either that or their interstate or in bum **** no where and it's going to cost you a small fortune to get it to them. 
Councils need to take some responsibility for the correct disposal of stuff As far as Im concerned we dont recycle any where near enough stuff.
I heard of a council in victoria that wont allow you to dispose of polystyrene in your rubbish bin - yes your rubbish bin! They will fine you if your caught (and apparently they pay some twat to go around and randomly check bins) What the **** are you supposed to do with it. You buy a new TV and theres more polystyrene packaging than there is TV and your supposed to collect this shit and use it at christmas decorations or some shit!?

But yes council pickups are great. Morninton council doesnt have pickups BUT they do give rate payers tip tickets which is also good. It pisses me off when you stick your stuff out in neat piles and some turd throws it all over the place.
Or better yet frankston council specifies a date that the pick up is to occur but your not allowed to put things out more than 3 days in advance (so if your told its a friday you cant put it out the weekend before...) Then they dont come and collect it for nearly a week and a half later - by which stage people hard rubbish has been picked at by about 20 different groups and light stuff is blown all over the neighbourhood. You end up needing a second pick up to get rid of the shit thats been blown into your front yard.


----------



## thelastspud (31/1/12)

Some people just don't get it.
There is one going on in my area right now. The people down the road threw out kitty litter, used kitty litter not in a bag or anything
just scattered around with their other stuff including deodorant cans and sex lube.


----------



## bum (31/1/12)

Lachlan said:


> They cut the power cords to strip the copper out and sell.


For real? How could it possibly be worth the petrol money and the hassle of getting rid of all that stripped plastic?

I know copper is worth a bit but I recycled some for work a little while back and you can only do a little bit at a time (because of douche-nuggets like these people, I guess). I don't see how it could be worth the bother.


----------



## jlm (31/1/12)

bum said:


> For real? How could it possibly be worth the petrol money and the hassle of getting rid of all that stripped plastic?
> 
> I know copper is worth a bit but I recycled some for work a little while back and you can only do a little bit at a time (because of douche-nuggets like these people, I guess). I don't see how it could be worth the bother.



About $6 a kilo stripped or $2 a kilo unstripped, give or take depending what copper is worth at the time. Being a sparky I keep all my scrap, can safely say you'd need the leads of a sheeeetload fridges, washing machines ect. to make it worthwhile. Found out recently the local dump in my new locale is free. They have skips out for various recyclables and a container to put useful shit you no longer want but others may into.


----------



## Whiteferret (31/1/12)

sinkas said:


> So why do people cut off the cords?



I always thought it was so no one else would take it so they could come back at their lesure and grab it.
Whos going to take an "Unsafe. Don't take me because I'm not working" metal appliance that can be sold to the scrapys.


----------



## petesbrew (31/1/12)

whiteferret said:


> I always thought it was so no one else would take it so they could come back at their lesure and grab it.
> Whos going to take an "Unsafe. Don't take me because I'm not working" metal appliance that can be sold to the scrapys.


No. It's just tightarse pricks who think they can make money from it.
It's like when you go to change a powerpoint and there's Juuuuust enough lead to pull the power point out 1cm from the wall.
Then you know it was a tightarse sparky who wired the house.


----------



## komodo (31/1/12)

People have this perception that copper is worth a small fortune. Really it takes a LOT of copper to be worth anything worth your effort to collect as scrap.
We had all our fire services stollen at our previous workplace. We worked out that for what they stole they would have been lucky to have made $150 and it would have taken them at least 20 minutes even being the butchers that they were stealing it to get it down and into small enough lengths to get into a ute or van. They would had to have done it somewhere between 11pm and 6am. Seriously you have to wonder what goes on in some peoples heads. I could think of better ways for making more money than that for less effort if I wanted to make money illegally. 

Mate of mine when he was an apprentice electrician used to collect all the scrap wire and strip it whilst sitting down watching TV at night. Took him ages to make enough to buy a few slabs. Plus he had all this cable sitting around all the time and fricken heaps of bits of insulation everywhere. Got to be honest theres plenty of scot in me but my arms arent that ******* short.


----------



## sinkas (31/1/12)

Bradley said:


> Some people just don't get it.
> There is one going on in my area right now. The people down the road threw out kitty litter, used kitty litter not in a bag or anything
> just scattered around with their other stuff including deodorant cans and sex lube.


OH yeh, people _down the road_...


----------



## argon (1/2/12)

sinkas said:


> So why do people cut off the cords?



I thought it may be a few things;
- assumption was that it's the same guys that pickup the working appliances or have working appliances to sell. So they cut the cords off so that the second hand stuff doesn't cut their market.
- for the scrap... but stripping that type of wire is a PITA. and you'd get very little copper out of it.
- making new extension cords?

They're a carny's close cousin... so who knows WTF they are thinking


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/2/12)

Scored a westinghouse bar fridge today - to use as a fermenting fridge. No more swapping bottles in the esky for me. 

You have to be quick! By the time I went out hunting at lunch time, the vultures had taken every appliance except for this one, and a fridge which had a bloody big ants nest in it. Council aren't due to start picking shit up until tomorrow.


----------



## the_new_darren (12/2/12)

Around here they come at night with "miners lights" and screwdrivers and pull TV's apart. Apparently there is a small amount of gold? in each TV.

Makes a bloody mess 'cause the TV is totally stripped.

Its a bugger too if you want a nice big TV for free.

TND


----------



## Wimmig (12/2/12)

the_new_darren said:


> Around here they come at night with "miners lights" and screwdrivers and pull TV's apart. Apparently there is a small amount of gold? in each TV.
> 
> Makes a bloody mess 'cause the TV is totally stripped.
> 
> ...



This is true for most electronics, though, the kind that are worth the coin are getting less and less common. Old PC hardware, old TV's old cats from cars etc. Worth the effort if it's the right kit. Though, if your time is worth nothing, you can make some cash from it.


----------



## ledgenko (12/2/12)

I picked up a 140 lt upright freezer 3 days ago .... just sold it for a $100 .... NOICE .... Thanks to the clown who chucked it out.... hello case of little creatures pale ale and a bottle champers for the boss..


----------



## bruce86 (12/2/12)

its only illegal if you dont ask the owners permission. If your worried just knock on the door and ask to take it. most ppl say "sure its just rubbish"


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/2/12)

The owner was drivin out of his driveway at the time, and gave me the thumbs up. 

Whew. So glad I wasn't breaking the law


----------



## Maheel (12/2/12)

every weekend out side Scott's metal at the gabba (when their shut) the scrap metal seagulls set up camp and sit there waiting for people to dump off old metal.

the seagulls then strip it out often on site and sell it back to scott's metal during the week 

i drove past today and the seagull was helping a roofer unload his ute of roofing iron direct into the seagulls trailer :huh: 

scotts have big skips sitting there and let people dump scrap steel for free, maybe they have some sort of symbiotic relationship with the seagulls ?


----------



## Phoney (12/2/12)

Is this 'hard rubbish collection' thing something that only happens out in the burbs? In my 30 something years (grew up in rural area, lived in inner city ever since) I have never heard of such a thing. If you have whitegoods or something else big to dispose of in my local council (Sydney city), you call them up and they pick it up the following wednesday... People occasionally leave stuff out the front of their houses for disposal, but never everybody at the same time... :huh:

Mind you I've found some good stuff out the front of peoples houses in the past. Found a big TV cabinet / chest thingy around the corner from my house that had a "FREE" sign on it. Got the ute around and picked it up, took a photo of it and put it up on ebay - ended up selling it for $180! Win! Also found a BBQ that had never ever been used, still had the instruction manual and everything wrapped in plastic inside.

Best story yet - My mother in law's friend was walking down a back street in Glebe (Sydney) one day and saw a painting left out the front of a house. Picked it up, took it home and hung it up. It was apparently pretty ugly and they had contemplated chucking it out... Anyway a year or so later they had visitors around at their house who recognized the artist who painted the picture and mentioned that they were dead and quite famous. So these people went and got the painting valued - Worth around $15,000!!!


----------



## Edak (16/2/12)

It's hard rubbish time for my area (Burwood,VIC). I have a bunch of stuff I am going to throw out but I am contemplating whether I should put my old washer and dryer out. They are old and in working order but what I don't know is whether there might be anything useful that I could salvage from them instead of just pitching them out the front.

Any ideas what could be salvaged from those?


----------



## manticle (16/2/12)

From memory, someone used a washing machine or dryer (think it was the dryer) as part of a barley malting process. The motor can be used to motorise a mill.


----------



## NickB (16/2/12)

I used an old motor from a dryer to run my grain mill.....

Cheers


----------



## Edak (16/2/12)

Good ideas, It may be useful for when I move to AG, although I don't yet see myself requiring a mill that has that size motor yet, I am guessing that it would be a large mill..


----------



## ledgenko (27/3/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Better I found my wife, and she is worth more than $600, I win. :lol:
> Nev




Nev .. Ya Think ??? $1 million ... starting point .. and thats just for putting up with you !!!PMSL ... quality Lassy ... accept it .. your shite she is awesome


----------



## ledgenko (27/3/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Better I found my wife, and she is worth more than $600, I win. :lol:
> Nev




Nev .. Ya Think ??? $1 million ... starting point .. and thats just for putting up with you !!!PMSL ... quality Lassy ... accept it .. your shite she is awesome


----------



## RiRo (31/3/12)

I rang our council (Darebin - Melbourne) the other day as I needed to 'prune' (ie, totally remove) this bloody ugly hedge in our front yard .. they told me they no longer do green waste collection of tied up piles of branches, and gave me the address for the local 'tip'. Anyway, $96 later I had all the green waste dropped of at the collection centre!! What a ******* rip off! As someone else mentioned, its only going to be mulched and sold back to us.

I remember the days when I was a kid and dad would take us kids to the 'real' tip, and we'd rummage over massive piles of crap, back-hoes and machines pushing shit around, real dangerous area for kids to be running around in thongs! hahaha.


----------

